# super dmz 2.0 cycle



## chefbo (Feb 14, 2013)

ok finally got my super dmz in the mail yesterday . tookt he first cap this morning and will take the other when i get home this evening.
I will log this for anyone who is interested but its really just to see where i end up on this product. haven't heard anything but good stuff about this so here we go.

my workout is as follows and it really depends on life right now , my job is getting into its busy season so i will occasionally have to mis weekly workouts but hopefully i will be able to make them up in weekends.
monday-chest
tuesdayback
wednesday arms/abs
thursday legs
friday delts/traps

now i have lately been adding a leg exercise every workout since they are my really weak point. i will maybe do quads, hams or calves intermittenly during the week on top of my regular leg workout on thursday. Thursday is my stumbling out of the gym leg workouts.

overall i am training as heavy but as safely as possible since i do it alone. tore my left quad in october so i generally go high rep and moderate weight to keep it safe. still the same effect on the muscle unless someone else knows something i don't.

i really push my arms, delts back and chest to the limit with heavier weight because i can always just drop it if i feel i can't handle it. from what i have read super dmz really kicks in you strength fast. you go into beast mode right off the bat. so we will see. 
my support system is liv.52, fish oil, dhea, taurine if needed. i have nolvadex on standby . i will be picking up joint support and glutamine for recovery this weekend, along with a multi. that should help out .

supplemental protein shakes for added calories and my diet is on point with my macros at around 3000 a day . 40p/30c/30f.

anyone that has in advice( no negative ones please) that i could improve on please let me know. anyone else just keep it to yourself i don't need no haters here!   find soneone  who gives a shit!!

are all here to learn from experienced lifters and builders who have years of good and bad experiences with different products and we all will and have made mistakes that we learn from. Please bear that in mind when commenting.

my main goal is to review the product honestly, get the gains i desire with help from you and continue this journey positively and safely . i would be happy gaining any amount of muscle that is achieveable in a 3o day period and hold on to as much as possible post cycle. mys stats are as follows;

51, 5'8", 175, 10%bf. i will post picks this afternoon and post cycle. more to follow..........................


----------



## Supa Diesel G33k (Feb 14, 2013)

You running it solo? No test base? I would recommend adding a test base, you will get better results and keep a lot more of your gains.


----------



## swollen (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm in on the log, I still want to try this stuff, just hadn't got around to order'n it yet..


----------



## chefbo (Feb 15, 2013)

i am getting it ordered tomorrow should be here by wednesday next week if shipping is right. thanks .


----------



## chefbo (Feb 15, 2013)

ok . first day down , the only thing i can see so far is mild headaches and a little wierd feeling this morning. bp was up a little yesterday but it was after a killer arm workout. so i will monitor it. i read you have to consume alot of water on this product and i do already but i will up my intake and see what happens. from the research i have done on this the headaches seem to go away after the first week for most people but everyone being different we will see.  chest today , more to follow.......


----------



## chefbo (Feb 20, 2013)

ok 5 days in and i am sick as a dog. not from the super d but  a sinus infection. this always seems to happen to me when i start something new. so i will be down a couple of days of training until i get back on my feet and can give it all i have instead of risking an injury while lifting. so far thought the headaches are gone , enegry was up and at the weight in this morning i was 177 which isn't enough for me to say that it had anything to do with it. i so far have had a great leg, chest and arm workout. took the weekend off because of this crap and haven't been back in the gym since friday. hope the antibiotics kick in and i start to become myself again in a few days. still on the supps and ph . i am hoping i can work through this.


----------

